# salt creek with skyn desease



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

By pashetti at 2012-03-16









By pashetti at 2012-03-16

today i have found this dots,now i've send the photo to one of the best european amphybian doctor ,i hope in a good resolution :.-)


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Keep us updated.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

wow that looks some sort of mold, good luck with him or her.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## spanner (May 9, 2009)

I got 4 Salt creek from Hamm ! on 03-10-12 and all are dead in 1 week


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

I have seen this before with tinc. Those molds are where the skin has been eaten away. So your looking at the under layer of skin.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

spanner said:


> I got 4 Salt creek from Hamm ! on 03-10-12 and all are dead in 1 week


Who is your seller?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

spanner said:


> I got 4 Salt creek from Hamm ! on 03-10-12 and all are dead in 1 week


That sucks, sorry to hear it.



pashetti said:


> Who is your seller?


A public answer to this would violate DendroBoards feedback policies. Answers should be PM'd.


----------



## spanner (May 9, 2009)

I am not at liberty to say on open forum! but one thing is for sure ! I will never go near this guy ever again.

Spanner


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

after 3 day of treatment


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

pashetti said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> after 3 day of treatment


What treatment are you doing?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

See if you can find a good vet or microbiologist willing to do some stains and look at it under the microscope. It looks like a bacterial infection from my experience. However, without diagnostic evaluation, it would be many different things. Mold, however, does not make sense. 



pashetti said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> after 3 day of treatment


----------



## wohlerswi (Nov 20, 2011)

I would also have to say it looks like bacterial lesions. I would send pics to Dr. David Frye, and see what he recommends. He will even send you medicines without having to see the animal. Good luck, I hope it gets better!
Will Wohlers


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm using an ophtalmic solution on the back of the frog for 3 /4 times a day ,the frogs looks healty and eat a lot of collembola, i hope!!!!


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

does not look very good, i hope he makes it .


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks like a flesh eating bacteria to me.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

pashetti said:


> I'm using an ophtalmic solution on the back of the frog for 3 /4 times a day ,the frogs looks healty and eat a lot of collembola, i hope!!!!


Did you get a diagnosis?

Jake


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Bacterical infection and maybe some larvae of bufolucilia


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

So ? do you think he/she is doing better ?


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe! The frog jump around the box and eat so much, the threathment haven't a professional dosage, because there isn't any study about the Absorption of this medicine on anphybian body


----------



## fido (Sep 29, 2008)

Did you recently treat for worms? Could be worms that died in the body? Just a guess.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

By pashetti at 2012-03-24









By pashetti at 2012-03-24

maybe the infection is gone ..............


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Looking much better, seems you are on the right track, I would continue to treat until the skin has healed completely.
I have had heard that almost all of the Salt Creek in Europe have gone down but most of the other morphs that arrived are doing OK.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Good news 
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2207/phuppimagero.jpg


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

What an improvement! It's always good to see the follow up and a success. Congratulations!

Robbie


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

After one month of treatment and 3 months of isolation i have put the pair in the terrarium and after 4 days of call i've found 4 eggs


----------



## LooksLater (Apr 11, 2012)

So happy for you! Good job on treating the problem, it's great to hear a success story like this.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

pashetti said:


> I'm using an ophtalmic solution on the back of the frog for 3 /4 times a day ,the frogs looks healty and eat a lot of collembola, i hope!!!!


Many years ago I used Human Eyedrops containig antibiotics(neo-mycin) on Auratus that came in with similar sores and it worked great.


----------



## Frogman955 (May 14, 2011)

Well done Pashetti.
Excellent news.

Mike


----------

